# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.6.0 Nokia X, SPD PAC Write Bug, MTK6260, 400 Updates in 2 Years !!

## mohamed73

*What's new ?*  [****] *MTK6260* *World's 1st Support*.... ( *Other Failed & It's Tested* )  *Added World's 1st MTK6260 New Flash ic Added World's 1st MTK6260 New Flash ic Read Flash 
Added World's 1st MTK6260 New Flash ic Write Flash  Added World's 1st MTK6260 New Flash ic Format
Added World's 1st MTK6260 New Flash ic Privacy Code Added World's 1st MTK6260 New Flash ic Imei Repair* Use 625a boot !!   *[****] SPD PAC* 
Solved SPD Android PAC file Writing  *How* *to write Pac file ?*  
1- Open Volcano 
2- Click on Android
3- Select SPD6820 ( from Cpu Type ) 
4- click on Write FAC File 
5- Click on Start
6- Click on Open ( on new window ) 
7- Give PAC file patch and start Flashing.....    *[****]  Nokia X*  *Added* *Nokia X for these functions*:  *1-* IS ADB *2-* IS Root *3-* ADB Root *4-* ADB UnRoot *5-* Wipe All *6-* Reset Gmail  *7-* Unlock  *8-* BackupEMMC   *Description:*  
1- IS ADB is for to know basic information of phone & is ADB connected or not 
2- IS Root is for to check is phone Rooted or not
3- ADB Root is for Root Phone
4- ADB UnRoot is for unRoot phone
5- Wipe All is for clear All phone data
6- Reset Gmail to Reset Gmail account from phone 
7- Unlock is for Unlock User code or Pin Code 
8- BackupEMMC is for BAckup Emmc Data from Phone   *How to* *do it ?* 
1- Open Volcano 
2- Click on Android
3- Click on ADB Mode 
Select your Desire needed option to perform   *Click here to download* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kojyy

دائما سباق بالجديد يا بوب متابعة ممتازة

----------

